# Carbon Black Fuzz



## niketplos (Oct 22, 2020)

Really like how this one sounds but I like most TB style pedals lol. Sadly didn't have a 22k CC resistor. The 2n3903s sound great in there too which is good since I ran out of sockets to sub some others in. Also these matte black enclosures with the sand texture from Tayda are awesome.


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 23, 2020)

Looks awesome! I really dig the minimalist look. What did you use for the labels?


----------



## niketplos (Oct 23, 2020)

caiofilipini said:


> Looks awesome! I really dig the minimalist look. What did you use for the labels?



Thanks! Rubber stamps and a paint marker.


----------



## HamishR (Oct 23, 2020)

I really like the "vtf", even if it does sound a like a German version of WTF. I agree about the black sand texture enclosures - I love 'em. Very clean, very good.


----------



## Chas Grant (Oct 23, 2020)

WOW!!!!  That is beautiful! The minimal clean look works so well on this. I also like the use of carbon composition resistors! I can respect building a circuit as close to the original as you can get. Where did you find a 46K carbon resistor?


----------



## niketplos (Oct 23, 2020)

Chas Grant said:


> WOW!!!!  That is beautiful! The minimal clean look works so well on this. I also like the use of carbon composition resistors! I can respect building a circuit as close to the original as you can get. Where did you find a 46K carbon resistor?


I couldn't find the 46k but had a 47k that read 46k


----------



## Chas Grant (Oct 23, 2020)

niketplos said:


> I couldn't find the 46k but had a 47k that read 46k


Man, you read my thoughts. I was looking at this and putting a parts list together with carbon comp 1/2w resistors and couldn't find a 46K resistor. Figured I would order a few extra of them and measure, then take one closest to 46K.


----------



## niketplos (Oct 23, 2020)

Chas Grant said:


> Man, you read my thoughts. I was looking at this and putting a parts list together with carbon comp 1/2w resistors and couldn't find a 46K resistor. Figured I would order a few extra of them and measure, then take one closest to 46K.


btw use 1/4w resistors, 1/2w would be way too big for this board


----------



## Chas Grant (Oct 23, 2020)

niketplos said:


> btw use 1/4w resistors, 1/2w would be way too big for this board


Gotcha, the original says 1/2 W carbon comp, so was going with that, will change to 1/4 W. I'm glad I hadn't order them yet, I was checking to see what else I needed! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 23, 2020)

Where do you folks get those resistors, if I may ask?


----------



## Chas Grant (Oct 23, 2020)

caiofilipini said:


> Where do you folks get those resistors, if I may ask?


I know Mouser has them, and I assume any of the big distributors like them would have them.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 10, 2020)

Looks great, nice build.


----------



## stlouis79 (Dec 22, 2020)

Looks great!!!
The build docs is not yet available. What's the value of the pots?
Thanks!


----------



## caiofilipini (Dec 22, 2020)

stlouis79 said:


> Looks great!!!
> The build docs is not yet available. What's the value of the pots?
> Thanks!



This was discussed here: https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/carbon-black.4577/post-37993


----------

